

Show HN: My latest project: Snap for iOS - gpambrozio
http://www.codecrop.com/snap/index.html

======
alanfalcon
Should fix the typo in the header... "writing" not "writting."

Does the app save full resolution photos? I have a fun "Pocket Labeler" app
and a fun "FAIL text" app, but both reduce the size of the image to screen
resolution.

~~~
gpambrozio
Thanks for spotting the typo. Will fix right now. Yes, it does save to full
res.

